# Our new shorthair



## triton_owner (Dec 18, 2010)

. This is Freddy. He is 14 weeks old now


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Great looking pup.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Freddy looks like he's dialed in on whatever you have on the end of that line. Good lookin pup!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

nice looking pup, makes me want another. don't know that you could have got a better looking pup if you had an artist draw it. i love the color, markings and the ticks.....beautiful.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Brings back memories, I used a fishing pole and pigeon wing to train mine. Good looking pup.


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

good looking pup


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Sweet.......... It reminds me of mine when he was a pup.......... Shorthairs are great dogs


----------



## triton_owner (Dec 18, 2010)

. Thanks guys. He is a good pup. Here is our 14 month female Ellie training last night for her natural ability test this upcoming weekend


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

